# Taghazout beach Morocco and Aglou Plage



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Last friday the police came to the beach at Taghazout and told us we had to leave, I noticed that the guardian who we paid 20dh to every day disappeared rapidly, I have been told since that the police sent a bulldozer and blocked the way in, so the campers could not return, but they did not turn off the free campers along by the full campsite, we are now parked in front of the hotel at Aglou plage as you can pay to stay here again, but in 2010 the police stopped the camping here as well, the hotel says it's fine to stay here again. Bambi 2


----------



## kanarie (Feb 16, 2012)

*new policy*

new governement ,bad behaviour from wild camping tourists so as leaving poubelle ,not accepting culture and so on ,campsite which were empty ,in short some of the reasons .
we live here in marocco and hear more and more that maroccans like tourists but dont accept these things 
greeting kees from a sunny nkob


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: new policy*



kanarie said:


> new governement ,bad behaviour from wild camping tourists so as leaving poubelle ,not accepting culture and so on ,campsite which were empty ,in short some of the reasons .
> we live here in marocco and hear more and more that maroccans like tourists but dont accept these things
> greeting kees from a sunny nkob


When we stayed at Taghazout beach the guardians did a wonderful job of keeping the place clean, as soon as a waste bin was full they emptied it, if there was a plastic bag flying round in the wind they would chase it and catch it, there was a proper emptying point for cassette toilets and a water tap to wash it, the hotel at Aglou plage charge and supply water and empty point. Bambi 2


----------

